# Building Tree house. Best place to get scap wood?



## MJS (Apr 29, 2010)

My tree house as of now is jsut a tree platform. I'm working with scrap materials so i"m limited by lack of them. 
I'm from Canada and i was wondering if you peoples had any suggestions of where I can pick up lumber of other weight baring materials.


----------



## carlyameliabelle (Apr 29, 2010)

if you know where the local newspaper printer is you can usally find lots of pallets out back


----------



## cricketonthemove (Apr 29, 2010)

Job sites.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 30, 2010)

Bulk trash pickup,- nearly every city has one,- one of the weekly pickups for the month is for heavy / large trash. Call your city hall if you don't allready know. I'm always picking lumber out of the trash. - You could build your own house from what others through away. Job sites if you can still find them. Manufacturers w/ lots of CNC machines, will sometimes have a constrution site type dumpsters just for the wooden crates that imported castings are shipped in. Check craigs list under free stuff, - Some builders & other businesses actually want scroung hounds like myself to come get their junk.- Other wise they have to pay some one to hall it away. Your local industrail park is a good place for over size pallets,( don't take from their good piles ) shipping crates, ect.. Large print shops through away some interesting trash that can be used as building material. If you live some place extremly rural your only sorce for scrap wood may be adandoned barns, sheds ,& houses. Good luck scrounging.


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2010)

thanks. ill check some of these out.


----------



## little_owl (Jun 14, 2010)

Theatres when they are done with a play will usually throw stuff out at times. And it's nice how you know when that's happening with flyers or whatever of shows. And some throw out things that are just awesome whether it's just a variety of types of wood, hinges, carpet, fun props that you could use to decorate the place, lol and even doors if you're lucky.


----------



## Teko (Jun 14, 2010)

what exactly is your tree house going to have in it? and how big are you thinking of making it.? sounds like a awesome idea though.


----------



## little_owl (Jun 17, 2010)

Put a couch in it! I want a treehouse that has a couch in it.


----------

